# Little bugs in the water??



## Mentalmunchkin7 (Apr 11, 2014)

When doing a water change on our Molly tank tonight, we left the old water sitting in the bucket for a little bit. (we use a different bucket for re-filling the tank than we do for emptying it). When we looked into the bucket, there were these little bugs zipping around in the water. They're very tiny, so I can't get a picture of them. They're not round. They're very skinny, and they're long (probably less than a millimeter), and they dart around IN the water, not on the top or just on the sides of the glass. I can't see any legs on them, but again, they're so tiny I can't see many details on them. They're about the size of a comma in these posts, and some are smaller than the comma. I've tried finding info on the internet, but can't. Could these bugs be harmless, or should I worry about them being in the tank and harming the Mollies?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Those are everywhere in my tank right now. They're harmless. I read somewhere they are a indicator of good water quality. Not sure if thats true, can someone confirm?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

well i hope so, had them in my shrimp tank before. Like half a mm long and almost impossible to see?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I've also had these. In my fry tank there are both these and little bugs that skim across the water. They enjoy eating the bugs so I don't take any measures against them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I have them in my betta tank. They feed off of the extra nutrients in your tank are harmless.

If you really wanted to get rid of them, you could try feeding less or change your water more often.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

daphnia die in poor water quality and are used in wq tests. But whether you have dapnia or something else I can't say. You'd need a digital microscope to get us some pics.


----------



## jennifer (Jun 24, 2014)

This guy? http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=planaria&id=27D81296DDE57E29D8BBBE447ABA99D8B7056702&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Most likely copepods like cyclops, harmless wee critters, tiny fish fry will eat them.


----------

